
Former OAuth 2.0 editor releases alternative auth protocol - joelcox
http://hueniverse.com/2015/09/19/auth-to-see-the-wizard-or-i-wrote-an-oauth-replacement/
======
joelcox
I kept a close eye on Eran's blog over the past years after he announced he
would be working on an alternative. Happy (no pun intended..) to see its
release.

